
Do I understand the Y combinator? - martyalain
According to Steven McGeady, Cunningham advised him in the early 1980s, &quot;The best way to get the right answer on the Internet is not to ask a question, it&#x27;s to post the wrong answer.&quot; McGeady dubbed this &quot;Cunningham&#x27;s law&quot;.<p>According to the Cunningham&#x27;s law, I propose my approach of the Y combinator concept in this page http:&#x2F;&#x2F;epsilonwiki.free.fr&#x2F;lambdaway&#x2F;?view=Ycombinator , waiting for a nice&#x2F;gentle coder who could give me the right answer.<p>I thank you. Alain Marty
======
martyalain
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=Ycombinator](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=Ycombinator)

~~~
brudgers
If the code works, it might make sense to post it at
CodeReview.StackExchange.com

If it does not work, maybe StackOverflow if you can explain how it does not
work.

~~~
martyalain
Of course it works! You can test it in the page
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=Ycombinator](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=Ycombinator)
and, maybe more easily, in this one:
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=ifibo](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=ifibo)

~~~
brudgers
Great. Then CodeReview would be my recommendation.

~~~
martyalain
Thank you, I will follow your recommendation.

~~~
martyalain
... but my question [http://codereview.stackexchange.com/questions/152579/do-
i-un...](http://codereview.stackexchange.com/questions/152579/do-i-understand-
the-y-combinator) was immediately deleted without any access to the link. I'm
giving up!

~~~
brudgers
CodeReview requires that there is code to review in the question, so if it was
linked rather than included in the body of the question deletion is not
unusual. The site guidelines might be worth reading.

~~~
martyalain
You are right, thanks. I did follow your new recommendation and put a new
questionhere: [http://codereview.stackexchange.com/questions/152621/do-i-
un...](http://codereview.stackexchange.com/questions/152621/do-i-understand-
the-y-combinator) . Let's see ...

~~~
martyalain
This is the last answer of the StackExchange's moderators: "It seems you have
misunderstood the purpose of this site." So I gave up!

